# Working and Living near Kings College Madrid Soto de Viñuelas



## VickiD (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi 

I would love to hear from current teachers and parents of children at Kings College in Madrid (Soto de Viñuelas). I am looking to relocate with my children.

I would love some information about the school, and suggestions of where to live with 2 young children that has easy access for after school activities and other families. How much is rent around the school? According to their guide, school recommends the Sierra Mountain Range as it is possible to rent a 3 bedroomed house with a pool for 750 euros. Is this realistic and current? 

I am looking to try and integrate into Spanish life as much a possible. Is this also a realistic expectation?! 

Love to hear opinions, especially from people with experience of the school. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Take a look at these threads:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...90-madrid-where-live-school-children-cat.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...51563-new-job-madrid-no-ideas-where-live.html

I have some friends who sent their kids to King's and they were very happy with the school in general. As with all British schools in Madrid, the range of subjects isn't that great, but they thought the quality of teaching was good.

"Sierra Maintain Range" covers rather a large area - you might get something for €750 but it sounds too low, and it might be quite isolated and far from the school. If you can double your budget and/or accept a flat instead of a house you'll have many more options. It might be best to start off living in Madrid city to begin with, and you can move out later if you like. King's will run a bus service (at a cost) to most parts of the city.


----------

